# Another "I`m thinking of joining a gym"



## Njoy (Jun 26, 2007)

So, I`m thinking of joining a gym but would appreciate any help.

A bit of background, I`m in my mid 40s, about 6 ft 4 and slim, I recognise I have bad posture and about 10 months ago I suffered from a prolapsed disc in my lower back but that is so much better now. Also from an accident in my younger days I have lasting injuries to my left arm, it doesn`t really bother me too much day to day but might just hinder me with certain exersizes.

I`ve already had a taster of Pilates and plan to do that class every week to help with my core/posture/back problem.

So the next step is to join a gym, I`m really wanting to sort out my posture but also looking to work on my upper body so I`d be grateful for any tips especially from anyone else who has ever suffered with a bad back.

I`ve only ever been inside a gym once, that was about about 25 years ago for an introduction and never went back.


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

Hi

While am not sure about your back issues, I recently joined a gym and had a personal training plan designed by a world class PT..(ex Mr Britain and ex Mr universe jr) at a fair cost. He has broken it down into four sessions with each day a difference area is chest/shoulders/legs and back. It was designed for strength gain/ weight loss for a complete noob and in 16 weeks I have dropped 4 stone of fat and huge gains in strength. 

It might give you a spring board and as you know what days effect back you can take it easy and track how you feel after. It also has lots of info on vitiams and cardo etc

If you think it would be any use ill email it over

Jonny


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Brown Starfish said:


> So, I`m thinking of joining a gym but would appreciate any help.
> 
> A bit of background, I`m in my mid 40s, about 6 ft 4 and slim, I recognise I have bad posture and about 10 months ago I suffered from a prolapsed disc in my lower back but that is so much better now. Also from an accident in my younger days I have lasting injuries to my left arm, it doesn`t really bother me too much day to day but might just hinder me with certain exersizes.
> 
> ...


If you really care about your back health and posture, the worst thing you could have said was to train your upper body :wall::wall:  (If I had a pound for every man who said that lol)

If you are sincere about your posture and health you need a balanced workout which includes the main barbell compound lifts and training both your upper and lower body (you do not need to use heavy weights if you don't want to :thumb.

lets look at this logically.

You want a good posture and to help to get your back in better shape.

1. Maintaining a physical Balance is an important factor in keeping injury free or to help repair injuries, therefore your training should be balanced. You need to focus on compound/multi joint lifts using barbells.

2. To help with posture you need a good strong core, a strong core can also help support your back which in turn can help with its repair. You need to focus on compound/multi joint lifts using barbells.

Are we seeing a pattern here?  You need to focus on compound/multi joint lifts using barbells.

You also want to really do it. Most people I've spoken to about the weights tend to stop within 2 weeks of starting  If I can do it at the grand old age of 45, anyone can.

I would recommend having a really good look at these two sites:

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/

http://startingstrength.com/

The only change I would recommend is use sets of 10 reps instead of 5 (if you want) focus on lifting with good form and not worry too much about adding weight to the bar.

Some good ultimate goals to work up to (these are just guide weights)

Squat and deadlift: 100Kg for 10 reps

Bench press: 70Kg for 10 reps

Overhead press: 45Kg for 10 reps

Or join us on our little piece of heaven:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868&page=266 

The basics haven't changed for years and don't need to :thumb:

As for back issues, I hurt my back years ago when working on the building sites, I now squat and deadlift 180kg for 3 reps no belt, no straps etc.. so what are you waiting for


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Posture is a difficult thing to master as no matter how much time you spend doing core training its your attitude after the training that will really change your posture. 

I do half hour sessions of core after my bike ride 3 or 4 times a week. But I have also trained myself not to slouch and keep my back straight as much as possible. I have found this to help me massively. I've always had a glass back in the lower part of my spine and after doing these core training sessions at the start of the year I have hardly had a problem.

The core training is also mixed with weight training 3 to 4 times a week at home and I've put on muscle where it's needed. 

Also diet is the key. If you want to built muscle then you need to eat the right things.


----------



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

Why not say where you live? You never know if there's someone on here who you could buddy up with.


----------



## Njoy (Jun 26, 2007)

Oats said:


> Why not say where you live? You never know if there's someone on here who you could buddy up with.


Why, are you looking for that special friend? 
Anyway I kinda live in a world of my own most of the time.

My first Pilates done this morning, it`s was bloody hard work at times and I really struggled with some of the `positions` and I thought I was reasonably fit though it appears I`m not :lol:

I really enjoyed it though, even if I was the only man there :thumb:

So Friday I`ll be going to the gym and see how I get on


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Brown Starfish said:


> Why, are you looking for that special friend?


And this is coming from a guy with the name Brown Starfish!!! :doublesho :lol::lol:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

ITHAQVA and I pretty much have the same outlook on training, its not complicated, eat right and lift progressively heavier using the main exercises.

Where we differ is our advice to someone with an injury, epecially a back injury. I would never have someone jump straight into the big barbell exercises with a back problem as you are directly loading the spine with squats etc which could be bad. It has been proven that back health is not the result of overall maximum strength but your endurance strength. When I test people I think you should be able to hold a static horizontal hyper extension for over 2 mins. 

Anyway to the point, I would start with a combination of Static and full range hyper extension. Dont go for volume go for all out quality, contraction at the top with a hold for 2-3 seconds really focusing on the lower back.

I'm actually training an IT guy at the moment with awful posture and he cant even hold correct posture for more than a few mins. I prescribed shoulder dislocations, rows to the neck and hyper extensions. And the main thing practising sitting upright at his desk, shoulder back, chest out, lower back natrally arched.


----------



## Njoy (Jun 26, 2007)

I`ve just been for a `taster` at the gym, it`s going to take alot of enthusiasm to spend time in there as it`s not really my thing. Perhaps an hour 2 or 3 times a week isn`t much at least it`s something, maybe I`ll really take to it after a few goes, who knows.


----------



## Njoy (Jun 26, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> The core training is also mixed with weight training 3 to 4 times a week at home and I've put on muscle where it's needed.


Being able to train at home would probably work out much better for me than I could do it as and when and more often, what type of equipment would I need to get myself started?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Brown Starfish said:


> Being able to train at home would probably work out much better for me than I could do it as and when and more often, what type of equipment would I need to get myself started?


I train at home 100% :thumb:

If using weights is your thing, see the below. I've had the power rack two years this October :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=235211

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=243372


----------



## Njoy (Jun 26, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> I train at home 100% :thumb:
> 
> If using weights is your thing, see the below. I've had the power rack two years this October :thumb:
> 
> ...


Pretty cool, I`m sure there`s room in the garage :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Brown Starfish said:


> So, I`m thinking of joining a gym but would appreciate any help.
> 
> A bit of background, I`m in my mid 40s, about 6 ft 4 and slim, I recognise I have bad posture and about 10 months ago I suffered from a prolapsed disc in my lower back but that is so much better now. Also from an accident in my younger days I have lasting injuries to my left arm, it doesn`t really bother me too much day to day but might just hinder me with certain exersizes.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have just re-joined a gym after years away, if you have a Pure Gym near you I can highly recommend at £18 a month, and no contract!! Hope this helps!!


----------

